# How to make flat floor or deck for my 15ft skiff??



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The first thing is to grind the remaining glass from the seats. Then cut plywood to fit. Do not use anything lesser than marine grade wood. Build stringers to support the floor. Assemble.

Need to determine if you want a cavity under floor to wash debris from underneath, design for a sump area, if you are going to put on platforms, etc...

Take a look at some of the other builds and you will figure it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok the floor im thinking its not going to go all the way to the back because im going to put a rear deck on the boat would that be ok... and cut a area out of the rear deck for the motor and other things I need to put in there. And everything is cut out of the boat so just to put that out there.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

On mine, I built a stringer system out of 1x4 and 1x2 filled the open areas with some styrafoam and put plywood on top of that.

Now that I have a few layers of glass and resin on top of it it's nice and sturdy but not too heavy. Pix in my thread...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1241373131


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

two stringers and a few bulkheads and then run the chase tubes, and then foam it all in.
Then lay on the top wood encapsulated in glass. then glass in the borders with biaxial tape. 
Should be solid. 
You should be fine if you raise it up to the height of the little front deck it has there where the seat used to be.
At least that's how I was going to do it before I decided to go new. 

Also, the styrofoam they have glassed in on the sides I was going to remove those too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

That thread gave me alot of ideas...thanks and Eric i might actually take those out give me a little wider inside the boat.


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are talking about building a rear deck then you will need to incorporate some sort of drainage system or put small scuppers in the aft cockpit. On my godevil boat the water that is collected in the front of the boat is tunneled under the floor to the bildge area, this is a good design but needs to be cleaned periodically because debris can accumulate.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

best to make your stringers out of marine plywood strips tipped on end as opposed to solid strips of pine 1x2's or 1x4's imho


----------

